# CATIA tutorial



## yassine-maroc (14 يوليو 2006)

[BIMG]http://pixhost.eu/avaxhome/share/img/2006_03_5/29000919qaj.gif[/BIMG]
Salamo alikom
A complete and comprehensive CATIA tutorial


----------



## هندسة انتاج (25 يوليو 2006)

شكرا مهندس ياسين وجزاكم الله خيرا على هذا المجهود


----------



## MDREAM (26 يوليو 2006)

شكرا عالبرنامج الرائع

لكني سمعت من بعض الاشخاص ان البرنامج كبير جدا

و ياخذ مساحة عدة برامج

هل هذا صحيح

تحياتي لك

Mdream


----------



## yassine-maroc (26 يوليو 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
بالنسبة Catia داىأهم برنامج للمهندسين وهو فعلا يأخد مساحة كبيرة من الهارد ولكن أنا أنصح بتعلم solidworks لإنهم منصنع نفس الشركة dassault systems حيت لا يوجد فرق بينهما


----------



## ربيع محسن (30 يوليو 2006)

شكراً على هذه المشاركة الجملية مشكور علىهذا الشرح


----------



## تلميذ (31 يوليو 2006)

عذرأ أخوتي مهندسي العرب 
و جزاكم الله كل خير على جهدكم
إني أتعامل مع برنامج Autodesk Mechanicl desk top
وهذا البرنامج يحوي قدر لا بأس به من المكتبات الجاهزة /براغي- نوبض-كامات....../
و حاليا إني أحاول التعلم على برنامج الCATIA


----------



## تلميذ (31 يوليو 2006)

إني أحاول معرفة كيفية الوصول إلى مكتباته , فهل تساعدوني
و شكرا


----------



## yassine-maroc (31 يوليو 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
لم أفهم من كلامك شيأ 
وضح لنا على مادا تبحت


----------



## تلميذ (1 أغسطس 2006)

إني أبحث عن /القطع الميكانيكية المعروقة/مثل نوابض / عزقة=صامولة=+ كيفية صنع cams براغي
= screw
و غيرها من القطع الجاهزة الموجودة فيه في ال catlog


----------



## تلميذ (1 أغسطس 2006)

إني أتسائل عن كيفية الوصول إلى بريد م . لطفي 
و شكراُ


----------



## azziz1393 (2 أغسطس 2006)

كيف احصل على برنامج كاتيا


----------



## ربيع محسن (4 أغسطس 2006)

ما هو برنامج كاتيا


----------



## م / محمود (30 أغسطس 2006)

افضل ان تكون الروابط على المشاركة لتكون اسرع و شكرا :73:


----------



## mohamed mostafa ha (2 سبتمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ارجو ان اعرف من هو الفضلcatia ام inventor ام pro e ام unigraphics nx و شكرا


----------



## مفاعل_نووي (7 سبتمبر 2006)

الاخوة الاعزاء السلام عليكم،
CATIA هو احدث و اشهر برنامج للتصميم الهندسي الميكانيكي و المحاكات، ويحتوي على عدة اقسام modules ...
لماذا هو احسن البرامج ؟، لانه يتوفر على اكثر مما تحتويه البرامج التقليدية من خواص ، ومن سهولة في التعامل معه ، كما ان التصميم به اسرع من غيره واكفئ،...
هذا البرنامج هو الحل الاكفئ والانجع في ميدان صناعة الطيران و الاشياء المعقدة و الهائلة..
والكثير الكثير...
solidworks هو من نفس انتاج الشركة المنتجة لــCATIA , 
Dassault systemes 
وهو تبسيط لـــCATIA
......


----------



## Eng. Taher (13 أكتوبر 2006)

هل هناك من يمتاك Caa


----------



## محمود جميل (11 فبراير 2007)

يا اخي اترجاك ترفعها كمان مرة على موقع rapidshear لانها انحذفت


----------



## osamasemba (13 فبراير 2007)

فعلا الملفات غير موجودة على ال rapidshare برجاء اعادة وضعها ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## م.محمد بن إسماعيل (13 فبراير 2007)

الاخوه الافاضل موقع rapidshare يمسح الملفات بعد فتره من رفعها 
إن شاء الله سوف اوفر لحضراتكم روابط اخرى


----------



## osamasemba (13 فبراير 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا وجعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## محمود جميل (27 فبراير 2007)

يا إخوان برنامج الكاتيا (catia) هو أفضل برنامج على الإطلاق وهو يعتبر الذراع الأيمن لأي مهندس يعمل في مجال التصميم بشتى مجالاته.


----------



## المرصفاوى (20 أغسطس 2009)

مشكوووووووووووور اخى على الموضوع


----------

